# Skips taxidermy predator days



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys
i put on a one day predator hunt at my place usually the 3rd week end of oct for coyote, fox .raccoon by a point system--its a fun hunt for callers only--all entery fees go back to the hunters--50- 30 -20--- we really have a ball also last year we had a special youth hunt for red squirrels. Only one young girl signed up. She recived lots of prizes--this year should be much better. The hunt will start on a sat at 8 am and will end sun at 3pm. Every one is welcome--when dates are finalise i'll let you guys know. All mich hunting rules apply. If you want a invent flyer let me know i'll have them printed by late july. Up mqt area


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Where in the UP is this contest occuring? I'm considering the purchase of a .308 Winchester, though I already have all the horsepower needed currently regarding three hundred pound whatever animules. Opps, I just purchased dies, cases, and bullets relative to .308 Winchester application. Do I really need 165 grain elk loads to quell Wolves and the like? As a senior citizen and a Michigan resident, I expect to hunt for a relatively small taxation fee for a license. Please do send me a flyer when available. Cliffy


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Will do cliffy!! We'er 6 miles south of marquette [beaver grove] area


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 1283
SKIPS TAXIDERMY PREDATOR DAYS HUNT FLYERS HAVE ARRIVED
ANYONE THAT WANTS ONE GIVE ME A CALL OR PM YOUR ADDRESS:thankyou:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So....how do we find the better hunting areas ?? Are my kids and I allow to hunt over your bird feeder ??

What about lodging ?? You are about a 8 hour drive from us.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

OAC I can't seem to get the pm to work for me today I'll try again when I get back form convention


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

wish i lived closer to michigan. im always open for a get together with other predator hunters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you decide to go Tommy will you stop by and pick me up on your way ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...after you grab Don...stop by and I will have breakfast ready and I'll ride up too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Hey Guys I'll be waiting for you all to show up! TROLL'S from BELOW THE BRIDGE ARE WELCOME TOO!!HEEHEE. OAC-- Grayling is 200+miles South-S-E of GODS COUNTRY--Martin ,Fisher, wolf. Only places I fish is where the water is no more than knee deep. and I don't usally venture south of Dee bridge CLIFFY call me for flyer I can't for the life of me get the PM to go.I'm a YOOPER you know dumber than a hemlock stump Heh and I've used it before--to much junk on there







Give a call for flyer 906 249 5313 Heh*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We can knock a few of those Coors Lights back on the way to Michigan, Right Tommy ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

of course. we can take the party bus up there and rent a car when we get there! i can see window washer norms face now (he is the guy that drives the party bus)...bunch of hon yocks in camo sippin on coors (light?) all the way to michigan, i think he would go for it.


----------

